# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Avatare - Krijime te mia

## Darius

Disa avatar nga une

----------


## Darius

Ja dhe disa te tjere

----------


## Darius

Ja dhe disa te tjere

----------


## Darius

Bera nje prove dhe krijova nje avatar te albasoul dhe forumit. Besoj se do ju pelqeje

----------


## Darius

Gjate spostimit te kesaj teme ne kete nenforum eshte bere nje gabim nga moderatoret dhe eshte fshire avatari keshtuqe po e postoj perseri.

----------


## Postmodern

pepi,

kete alien gif, e ke marrur nga ndonje web site apo e ke krijuar vete, nuk e kam te qarte?

Ja nje link qe mund te ndihmon:

http://qualteam.tripod.com/avacationintotheunknown/

----------


## Era1

Pepi ajo e albasoul ishte shume e bukur.

Ti nuk ja thoke vetem nga shkenca :)

Te uroj pune akoma me te bukura.

----------


## Darius

> pepi,
> 
> kete alien gif, e ke marrur nga ndonje web site apo e ke krijuar vete, nuk e kam te qarte?
> 
> Ja nje link qe mund te ndihmon:
> 
> http://qualteam.tripod.com/avacationintotheunknown/


Postmodern ka qene nje teme e hapur me avatare dhe u fshi e gjitha sepse sipas rregullores se forumit nuk lejohen postime me krijime qe mund te jene te dikujt tjeter. Kur u rihap tema e specifikuar vetem per punimet tona une i kerkova nje supermoderatori qe te kthente perseri disa nga postimet e mija dhe avataret qe i kam bere une. Po ne postimet e meparshme une kisha hedhur pune te mijat dhe disa te tjera dhe kur i kerkova ti rikthente i thashe qe jane pjesa derrmuese te punuara nga une. Me pak fjale moderatori ka rikthyer avatare te mijte dhe ndonje qe nuk e kam bere une.
Megjithate mos u cudit qe sheh avatare te njejte. Deri tani kam pare mbi 20 avatare te mijte qe perdoren neper website te ndryshme sepse jam i rregjistruar ne nje mega devian art forum ku paraqes punet e mija dhe shume prej tyre jane marre dhe perdoren prej te tjereve :)

----------


## Darius

ja dhe nje dicka e vogel

----------


## Darius

> Pepi ajo e albasoul ishte shume e bukur.
> 
> Ti nuk ja thoke vetem nga shkenca :)
> 
> Te uroj pune akoma me te bukura.


Flm era. Ne fakt kete punen e avatarit e kam ca si pasion. :) Nje zot e di sa shume kam bere dhe po ashtu nje zot e di se nga ndodhen tani dhe sa veta i perdorin pa ju ditur autoresine. Sjam marre me kohet e fundit se sja kam patur ngene po kam qejf te bej disa per forumin.

----------


## Undefined

Wow Nice ones, shume te bukura te gjitha, #8 cute lol
suksese...

----------


## Darius

Kam bere dhe nje banner per forumin. Eshte gje e thjeshte fare po se di pse sa e bere mu duk shume familjare :)

----------


## Darius

Ja dhe nje tjeter baner per forumin

----------


## TiLoNcE

i kom pas une nja 5 shum te bukra qe mi ka bo po spo i gjej dot
ket qe kom ke  Profili pepi e ka bo
nese i gjej kto do i postoj ktu

Ai i Albasoul shum i bukur pepo

----------


## MICHI

Te bukura kto mre. O pepo a ben nanji me porosi ti mre :).

----------


## Darius

> Ai i Albasoul shum i bukur pepo


Faleminderit Lonce.

----------


## OO7

pepi shume te bukura plako ! Nuk e di NQS mund te besh nje me porosi ! NQS do dhe te paguaj ose te blej ndonje template apo ku di une cdo ti ne INTERNET ! NQS mundesh me jep nmje pergjigje ketu ose nje MP ! Urime dhe njehere ! Me Respekt Enea !

----------


## Darius

Enea une nuk e kam profesion kete gje dhe i bej per qejf jo per leke. Nese ke ndonje nevoje mund te te ndihmoj, varet nga lloji i avatarit apo banerit qe do sepse edhe kohen e kam te kufizuar dhe ka disa prej ketyre qe kerkojne mund dhe kohe per tu bere. 
Ska nevoje as per pagese dhe as per ndonje shperblim tjeter. Me dergo e-mail ketu ne forum dhe me thuaj ca lloji e do dhe nese e bej , do ta nis me e-mail.
Shendet .

----------


## Darius

Ja dhe nje tjeter krijim per forumin meqe jemi te gjithe anetare te tij :)

----------


## Darius

Ja dhe nje baner

----------

